
Wikipedia: Open-Source Ventilator - app4soft
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-Source_Ventilator
======
app4soft
This article started[0] as result of related discussion on _r
/engineering_[1].

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Open-
Source_Venti...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Open-
Source_Ventilator&oldid=947695612)

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/engineering/comments/fq22qu/can_som...](https://www.reddit.com/r/engineering/comments/fq22qu/can_someone_send_me_john_strupats_opensource/flozin7/)

